# I'll never grill a steak again!



## JohnT

Ok, 

A grilled steak is a true think of beauty, but try the following. You may never want to grill a steak again. This works well with any type a steak, but I like it with a simply chuck steak.... 

Bring the steak up to room temperature. 

lightly salt and apply a generous coating of fresh black pepper. 

Heat pan (good and hot). 

Apply about 1 tblsp olive oil to coat pan. 

place steak in pan for about 6-8 minutes a side.

remove steak to rest (cover with tin foil) 

deglaze pan with red wine. Adde sliced mushrooms, wochestsire sauce, and some re-hydrated porchini mushrooms (with the soaking water). 

Reduce sauce by 1/2. 

stir in a packet of gnocci (I get them vacu-sealed). The starch from the dumplings thickens the sauce. 

Carve steak, gnocci on the side... 

YUM!


----------



## Tom

WellU can try to let a steak marinate overnight in a Cab/Sauv, Then grill..


----------



## JohnT

Does not give the same flavor in the sauce. For this, you need the 'glaze (the brown bits on the bottom of the pan, left over from the steak). That coupled with mushrooms is simply incredable!


----------



## Tom

I hate mushrooms...


----------



## JohnT

Funny about mushrooms. People either really LOVE them, or really HATE them.


----------



## Runningwolf

I like mushrooms with onions on steak and pizza but I would never eat a mushroom sandwich or eat them alone.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> I like mushrooms with onions on steak and pizza but I would never eat a mushroom sandwich or eat them alone.



You should try grilled peppers and onions on top of a steak. Excellent.


----------



## Runningwolf

That sounds good also. When I have mushrooms and onions I also like to mix them in with my garlic mashpotatos when I'm eating.


----------



## JohnT

Wolfie... 

Try a grilled portabello mushroom, roasted red peppers, and fresh mutz on a roll. you can top the whole shebang with a squirt or two of balsamic vinegar. Now that is a nice sandwich!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Well all I can say about that is I thought I would never eat Green fried Tomatoes and I tried them several weeks ago when we went out to eat and they were fantastic.


----------



## ibglowin

The right pan makes all the difference in the world with stove top cooking. 

I hardly ever grill anything anymore except for chicken during the week. 

Weekends its charcoal to start the base fire and then pecan wood for smoke on any form of meat, fish or fowl.


----------



## ibglowin

You probably don't like green eggs and ham either! 



Runningwolf said:


> I like mushrooms with onions on steak and pizza but I would never eat a mushroom sandwich or eat them alone.


----------



## Runningwolf

I have not ever had the opportunity to try Green Eggs and Ham. Have you? But I did make some Zuppa Toscano Soup this afternoon with spinach in it.


----------



## ibglowin

Ooooooh, thats one of my favorite things to make during the Winter. Definitely toot city round the house after that!  



Runningwolf said:


> But I did make some Zuppa Toscano Soup this afternoon with spinach in it.


----------



## Mike93YJ

Thanks John for the recipe. I made it tonight. We never had gnocchi before, it was great!


----------



## Lurker

Is this a wine forum or a mushroom forum. When I want food, I call Cathy (My Wife). She makes good stuff.


----------



## Lurker

Runningwolf said:


> I have not ever had the opportunity to try Green Eggs and Ham. Have you? But I did make some Zuppa Toscano Soup this afternoon with spinach in it.



I have eaten green eggs in the army, yum.


----------



## Wade E

Ive had that before John or at least very similiar. Ive also had and now make grilled Portabella mushroom burgers and love them. I pretty much LOVE all veggies. Some times we make a meal out of just them on the grill. We have a special pan designed for grilling veggies, it has a bunch of holes in the bottom for the flames to get in but the veggies dont all out. I pretty much like a steak done about anyway, Im not a fussy eater at all!


----------



## kzhen

Sounds yummy. What kind of red wine do you use and how much Worcestershire sauce do you add in it? Mmm I love gnocchi! Yum!


----------



## almargita

Lurker said:


> I have eaten green eggs in the army, yum.



Brings back many memories of food in the service, eggs were always green except for the rare times they were fresh. Seem to recall the Liver always had a green cast to it also!! Plus don't ever forget the SOS. (Sh** on a Shingle) for those not in the service.......

Al


----------



## mxsteve625

I also like green fried tomatoes and hate mushrooms. Try green fried tomatoes topped with grilled shrimp.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just so happens we had shrimp wrapped in bacon on the grill along with them. The first time I had them out they were served with lobster meat on them. At least it said it was lobster. Either way it was pretty good.


----------



## Wade E

If youll never grill a steak again why the heck did you buy a new grill? LOL


----------



## 2PUPs

A good quality steak only needs a smidge of salt and fresh ground pepper nothing else , why hide the true flavor of a great steak with all them thar sauces . 

Jeff


----------



## ibglowin

You talking to me? My old one was 10 yrs old and pretty darn worn out. Grilled some Brats last night on it! 



Wade E said:


> If youll never grill a steak again why the heck did you buy a new grill? LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

2PUPs said:


> A good quality steak only needs a smidge of salt and fresh ground pepper nothing else , why hide the true flavor of a great steak with all them thar sauces .
> 
> Jeff



Jeff you are right on with that. Tonight we went to a friends house who made grilled fillet and salmon. Quite the treat even if I'm not crazy about sea food.


----------



## 2PUPs

Dan , I have never tried salmon , I`m more of a haddock person myself . Think I might need to get me some salmon and smoke some up on a cedar plank in smoker . 

Jeff


----------



## Airplanedoc

I gave blood today, and my iron count was 18.5. I guess the beef tenderloin last night did its job.


----------



## mxsteve625

2PUPs said:


> A good quality steak only needs a smidge of salt and fresh ground pepper nothing else , why hide the true flavor of a great steak with all them thar sauces .
> 
> Jeff



I agree with you and Dan. My wife always uses steak sauce no matter what the cut is. I just don't unerstand it.


----------



## JohnT

I also agree that a fine steak needs no other seasoning. Properly seared, the flavor of the steak does not need any new embellishment!.


----------



## JohnT

For those of you that hate mushrooms, try the following..

1/4 cup cellery, 
1/4 cup onion, 
2 lbs sliced mushrooms,
1 clove garlic 
1 tblsp butter

saute'

add 4 cups chicken stock

reduce

Wiz the whole thing in either a food processor or a stick blender

return to soup pot, and further reduce

add 1/4 cup cream 

season (salt and pepper) to taste. 

(home made cream of mushroom soup....... done!)


----------



## Runningwolf

John that actually sounds pretty good. How many servings does that make?


----------



## JohnT

I would say about 8 servings. You may also opt to throw in some sauteed mushrooms at the end (if you like it chunky).


----------



## Midwest Vintner

We just put some montreal steak seasoning on top at the end. It's mostly salt and pepper, but does add a little seasoning. 

I don't put sauce on steak. I wouldn't be against letting it marinade in wine, but then again, it's usually marinading in my mouth and stomach in wine anyway!


----------



## jrh3

Take a fat t bone and pour and press rock salt all over it,( a lot) then grill when done wipe off excess salt. This is how they cook Brazilian churrasco, it seals the meat and holds in the juice. It will be the juiciest steak you will ever eat guaranteed.


----------



## WalkingWolf

This is a bastard take on a recipe from cafe' Annie's (Houston, TX) from many years ago. For first timers I always get the "raised" eyebrow -- until they taste it.

1 full size dinner plate will usually accommodate two large ribeyes.

pour about a tablespoonful of oil on a dinner plate and spread it out. Add 1 teaspoonful of minced garlic, 2 teaspoonsful of chili powder and about 1/2 teapsoonful of fresh ground sea salt and fresh cracked black pepper. Mix this altogether until the oil turns to a nice deep orange/orange-brown. Take two ribeyes and pat dry. Place the steaks on the plates and press down to get the goodies to stick to the steak. Flip the steaks over and do the same thing. Letting them sit any length of time is not necessary but doesn't hurt. I like to get the grill (charcoal) ready before I put the mix together. Take the steaks and put directly on a hot grill and grill as you would your steaks. For me, it is usually about 6 minutes on the first side and 4 or so minutes on the other for a 1" thick steak on a hot grill. For additional steaks make additional dinner plates. It is too much hassel to try to redo the mix in between and the next steaks never turn out as good as the first. Have all the steaks ready to go in their own mix.

my take on steaks

enjoy


----------



## Runningwolf

Eddie I think you are right on. I always coat my steaks and chicken in olive oil first and then apply seasoning. Let steaks sit at least until they are at room temperature before grilling.


----------



## WalkingWolf

Runningwolf said:


> I like mushrooms with onions on steak and pizza but I would never eat a mushroom sandwich or eat them alone.



For the 4th of July we have a big get together and grilled dogs and burgers are always on the menu. After the heat has toned down a bit I like to put fresh asparagus spears, rolled in oil, teriyaki or worchestershire and salt, on the grill along with portabella mushrooms. I always lay the mushrooms cap side down to catch the liquid. I sprinkle a salt and pepper (Tony's) seasoning mix over the mushroom and let them slowly cook. After 15-20 minutes on a med/low fire they have cooked through and I'll slice them up and serve with toothpicks. I swear, half the folks come back every year just for the mushrooms. If'n you never had a grilled portabella mushroom you owe it to yourself to give it a try. I think a key is to let the fire die down and let them cook slowly and retain their moisture (cap side down). I had these when they have been flipped and it aint the same.

Runningwolf -- I've taken a portabella whole and put it on a hamburger bun with the fixins and enjoyed it like prime rib.


----------



## sevenal

*Dito*

on the grilled portabello sandwich.
I load the hot Fungi with my favorite cheese of the day and eat like a burger on a favorite bun.
Amazing, and did someone mention how well it goes with wine.


----------



## LabelValue

I grilled 2 fillets last week and seasoned them with garlic pepper & sea salt. After grilling I topped it with some blue cheese and a sauce I made of blueberries and cider vinegar. Perfect with a glass of Cabernet Sauvignon. The big mistake I made though was being in too much of a rush and overestimating the time it would take to grill the steaks -- by the time I used the meat thermometer they were more medium well than medium rare.


----------



## Rocky

This is really a great post. I read through everything and I have some thoughts.

First, did you know that sauces were originally developed to mask the flavor of meat that had spoiled?

Second, Army food. Personally I found little to complain about. SOS (creamed chipped beef on toast) was actually one of my favorites. I thought the food was good, nourishing and there was plenty of it. We had a Mess Sergeant in our Battery, a Cajun from New Orleans and he was very proud of his Mess. When brass from Division or Corps visited our Battalion, the Battalion Commander always brought them to Bravo Mess.

Third, preparing a steak. To me there is no better steak than to get a good, fairly lean cut of your favorite steak, tenderize it with a meat mallet, add salt and pepper to taste and let it sit while you prepare the Stainless Steel UNCOATED FRYING PAN. I mince a clove or three of Vitamin G (garlic to non-Italians), bring the pan up to medium heat, cover the bottom of the frying pan with EVOO and add the garlic to saute. Do not burn the garlic. After the garlic has "given up the ghost" I remove it from the pan, reserve it and turn the heat up to high. I sear the steak on both sides to a nice golden brown. I throw in a handfull of roughly chopped parsley on top of the steak and cover the pan, loosely to finish the cooking. When cooking is complete, I scrap out everything that collects on the bottom of the pan and top with steak with the scrapings along with the reserved garlic.

I also cook with lots of wine. Occasionally I add it to the food.


----------



## robie

I never had any problem with Army food. I was a country boy and not used to anything fancy, anyway. I heard complaint after complaint from many of the guys. I could never figure out their problem, myself. However, I didn't like the coffee. I would put one third cup of Army coffee and 2/3's cup of water and it was about right for me. At least it was bearable at that.

I know what you mean about SOS. I still enjoy it for a Sunday morning breakfast, when I'm not in any hurry. Pour that stuff over a bunch of hot biscuits, sprinkle with salt and pepper and its the breakfast of champions to me.


----------



## Rocky

Hey Robie, I forgot about the coffee. The problem with it in the Mess Hall was it simmered all morning so that by lunch time, there was precious little water left and you could "drink" it with a fork. If you got coffee at breakfast and you were one of the first, it was not too bad. When we were in field, the way they made coffee was novel. Just a big stock pot full of water, brought to a boil and a can of coffee dumped in. Eventually, the grounds would settle to the bottom and you could skim a canteen cupful off the top until some clown came along and used his cup as a stirrer and brought all the grounds up again.


----------

